# Sean Penn? Phnom Penh!



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

taken last week in the Cambodian capital 

DELETED again, because imageshack is a complete disaster. where can i upload my photos without having to read these sniveling errormessages?

please help


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You can use photobucket


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks Cristos, it actually seems to work a trillion times better than imageshack crap

Tuktuk driving on Molevon boulevard





































Market









Inner City



















Marché Central, representing Art Déco architecture of the 1930s. Currently being renovated.









adjacent Marche Central









highrise under construction. Phnoms Penh lookout is bound to be modernized in the next 2 years, since a lot of modern highrise construc tion is going on. At least I have taken the very last chance to see the old, rather humble PP


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

at this section something was wrong ewith my lens, anyway enjoy









at Tonle Sap river, quite touristy



























city temple


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow phnom penh is definitely different from i think any other place we've seen on here. it looks very crowded and hot.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

French architecture









US Embassy recently completed









children at Wat Phnom









next 3 pics showing Wat Phnom the only hill in pancake flat Phnom Penh









"the beggar's wall"


















some more construction going on 









opposite the independent monument (took a photo of that monument but it turned out to be low quality)









some more temples







#





































bit touristy, a little less wouldn't have been too bad









french influence in the temple's architecture. Not meaning the outlook but the colonialists' preference to construct buildings upside down:bash: (i'm too lazy to modify this...)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and finally










Paradise Hotel





























Boulevard Sihanouk





























Olympic Stadium


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> wow phnom penh is definitely different from i think any other place we've seen on here. it looks very crowded and hot.


yes, cnhaotic traffic with motorbikes and tuktuks and stifling hot & dry


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> taken last week in the Cambodian capital
> 
> DELETED again, because imageshack is a complete disaster. where can i upload my photos without having to read these sniveling errormessages?
> 
> please help


I love your thread title! 
I use Photobucket, and never did like Imageshack. I don't like the complex way it is laid out, either. I pay the 25 bucks a year for the professional membership as I post a billion photos, but the freebie one is just great if you don't post a lot! :cheers:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Taller said:


> I love your thread title!
> I use Photobucket, and never did like Imageshack. I don't like the complex way it is laid out, either. I pay the 25 bucks a year for the professional membership as I post a billion photos, but the freebie one is just great if you don't post a lot! :cheers:


well up to now I didn't post but this might be bouind to change

---------

and now something rather disturbing about the biggest crime in human history: the Tuol Sleng prison camp in PP and the Killing Fields just outside the Cambodian capital. Some photos may be a bit to crass, you may dedlete thema if you think they are objective.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

at the latter sight, approx. 18.000 people were kicked to death or beaten with blades or axes in order to save precious bullets










the result is still visible


















amongst the dead were even Western epople who couldn't manage to leave the country quick enough









How did it all start?
In April 1975, the maoist Khmer Rouge movement overpowered the corrupt Noh government after five years of bloodshed. The hopes of Cambodian people were soon deceived. 

Cambodia turned into a real nightmare.









Just after having come into power, the Khmer Rouge forced the entire urban population the leave their homes. At first sight for a plausible reason: there had been the rumour, that the Americans intended to bomb the city









But instead of returning home, the urban population was to become stone-age farmers planting rice in the Cambodian countryside. 









The work was done in community, but familiy members were separated from each other









Money, property and urban settlements were abolished.









Soon all towns and cities looked like this:









Education was abolished for being bourgeoise. Only "political trainings" were legal in order to create the genuine revolutionary and purify bourgeoise minds.









Individual behaviour was eradicated, private emotions and positive feelings were criminalized because they hampered people in developing revolutionary spirit.









Cultural life was eradicated


















People had to toil hard and live under depressing conditions









Soon food fell short of supply. Because private property was banned, people could not afford to purchase or grow their own crops. Meals were eaten in public buildings.










Famine began to spread.
photobucket didn't like this one (a starved corpse)


about one in 3 Camodians did not survive.
Also because medical treatment as we know it was banned.



















sick people were treated as being parasites


















here you see a recipe for producing medicine


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Cambodia cut itself from the outside world. Very few foreigners were to see what was really happening "inside". For instance a Swedish delegation...










..which visited the country in 1977. On their journey they saw fake factories as pictured above, as well as mass processions









even trade albeit at a very limited scale was allowed. Here you can see rice ready to be exported to Madagascar









while thousands of Cambodians were just starving or were tortured at aprox. 300 prison camps nationwide









Tuol Sleng being the largest 









and the Killing Feilds location being its mass grave 









Punishment was carried out for reasons of the slightest criticism or doubt regarding Khmer Rouge policy









Blood stains in a prison cell 









the people must not shout, cry or yell when being tortured 



























every prisoner was photgraphed, 7 out of 18000 survived 









70 of them packed into a cell like sardins in a tin box 









...until the Vietnamese liberated the country in 1979. The traumatised surviving population could return home again









entering a devastated city being uninhabitated for the last four years


----------



## R'dam (Dec 27, 2008)

Great pictures of PP! I have been living there from February till June of 2008. Seeing some of your pictures brought me back instantly, so thanks for posting. Also kudos for posting the pictures of Cambodia's horrible, horrible past!


----------



## Chadster93 (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome photos! The thread started off cheery with great images of everyday life in Phnom Penh, then it got real depressing with the images during the Khmer Rough era.

Anyways, some parts of Phnom Penh look great but the rest just look horrible. The city needs a major overhaul and trash needs to be thrown away properly.

About what happened during the Khmer Rough era, I have heard enough stories from my parents and realitives (I am Cambodian-American). At that time every Cambodian was affected; it's one of worst period in Khmer History.

BTW, how did you like Phnom Penh?


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Rinchinlhumbe, thank you for this excellent thread!


----------



## Borisot (Apr 2, 2009)

everything got deleted. can you repost some how.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Borisot said:


> everything got deleted. can you repost some how.


meanwhile I found the reason why everything disappeared. I am quite busy these days but I hope I can repost them soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

first part has been reivisualized


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

fully restored again

jetzt schreibt doch auch mal was dazu:bash:


----------



## Borisot (Apr 2, 2009)

Those pics that you said " some more temples" are actually of the royal palace compound. Some of those pics are from the royal chapel within the palace, there are other palace buildings that are not temple but it might be hard for you to tell the difference because the palace has same architectural style as a temple.

Also I'm glad you post those black and white achive photos because they help to explain why PP is what it is today. It wasn't always dirty, crowded, delapidated and chaotic like this. It was a beautiful clean orderly well laid out planned city with emaculate tropical gardens and parks, but what you see now is a result of the war years and subsequence abandon of the city and recurrent rebuilding effort, or lack ther of.


----------

